# Guess who cleaned the dubia colony...after a while



## DoubleD1996! (Feb 11, 2022)

It's been almost two years since I've cleaned these guys. I've just been gut loading them and spot cleaning, but today was the day ?


----------



## Tom (Feb 11, 2022)

I have to do mine two or three times a year. The frass builds up and the bin gets so heavy.

I also have hissers and B. lateralus, so I buy the egg flats in bulk.

I don't have any trouble feeding out individual roaches, but I really like and enjoy my colonies. There are a ton of little hatchlings in the dubia bin right now.


----------



## wellington (Feb 11, 2022)

Glad I don't have them any more. Got rid of them when they started invading my garage. Some how they did climb up the plastic tote and got out. 
I also didnt know you could go that long without cleaning. I cleaned mine all the time.


----------



## DoubleD1996! (Feb 11, 2022)

wellington said:


> Glad I don't have them any more. Got rid of them when they started invading my garage. Some how they did climb up the plastic tote and got out.
> I also didnt know you could go that long without cleaning. I cleaned mine all the time.


When you put stuff off forever I guess you find out. I like to put tape on the inside at the very top just in case.


----------



## jeff kushner (Feb 22, 2022)

Wait a moment guys.....let me try to wrap my head around this......a few breaths first.....whoooooooo, whoooooo, woooooo, calming.......

DD, am I horribly confused or do you guys (I assume there's some new n/s fetish club since apparently other members speak the "language") INVITE ROACHES into your homes, pray tell?? 

Teasing of course.......but I'm lost at finding the upside to collecting roaches?

.....hmmm, vastly different than the roach collections in the 70's btw. 

I tease about everything but no judgements ever, from me.

I'm curious & serious though, what is the attraction?

Is it the whole "raising things from eggs to adulthood" thing?

Just curious....what do roaches bring to the table that makes them attractive?


----------



## DoubleD1996! (Feb 22, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> Wait a moment guys.....let me try to wrap my head around this......a few breaths first.....whoooooooo, whoooooo, woooooo, calming.......
> 
> DD, am I horribly confused or do you guys (I assume there's some new n/s fetish club since apparently other members speak the "language") INVITE ROACHES into your homes, pray tell??
> 
> ...


I use them as Feeders for my leopard geckos and box turtles. Easier to keep than crickets. Although, crickets are surprisingly easier to breed. However, they stink, they give off a gas that kill one another, they eat each other, they chirp and escape. Not to mention they don't have as much nutritional value as a dubia roach.


----------



## jeff kushner (Feb 22, 2022)

Well, I can go home today, I learned my new thing for the day...thanks DD. I was familiar that crickets stunk but I didn't know why. 

Also, I did not consider that these were feeders....sometimes, for someone who thinks they are still cognizant, I can really be pretty dense!

Education is always appreciated.....


----------



## DoubleD1996! (Feb 22, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> Well, I can go home today, I learned my new thing for the day...thanks DD. I was familiar that crickets stunk but I didn't know why.
> 
> Also, I did not consider that these were feeders....sometimes, for someone who thinks they are still cognizant, I can really be pretty dense!
> 
> Education is always appreciated.....


Same for me. I was opposed to them at first until someone schooled me about them


----------



## Tom (Feb 22, 2022)

wellington said:


> Glad I don't have them any more. Got rid of them when they started invading my garage. Some how they did climb up the plastic tote and got out.
> I also didnt know you could go that long without cleaning. I cleaned mine all the time.


The dark colored bins that are so highly recommend have just a little tiny amount of texture to them, and some roach species can walk up the sides. I use the clear bins that are totally smooth inside, and no escapees. BTW, multiple side by side experiments showed no difference in production with several different roach species, over a period of years.


jeff kushner said:


> Wait a moment guys.....let me try to wrap my head around this......a few breaths first.....whoooooooo, whoooooo, woooooo, calming.......
> 
> DD, am I horribly confused or do you guys (I assume there's some new n/s fetish club since apparently other members speak the "language") INVITE ROACHES into your homes, pray tell??
> 
> ...


There are over 4000 species of roaches and only 6 or 7 are regarded as "pest" species. The rest are considered beneficial insects, and a few of these lend themselves to people who have insectivores to feed. Easy keepers they are. Dubia roaches are one example.

For people who have insectivores to feed, they are fantastic in every way, and superior to other insect food options in every way. You can buy crickets and listen to all that noise, smell their awful stink, watch them all die suddenly for no apparent reason after you paid good money for them and needed them to feed your animals, have the escapees terrorize you all night long with their incessant chirping, and then pay more money for more of them on a regular basis. To put it plainly, crickets suck.

Roaches, on the other hand, are super easy. Set them up in a bin, throw in some dog kibble and leftover food once in a while, and pick out whatever size you need to feed your insectivores. They breed like **** roaches, and if you set them up and manage them correctly, you never have to buy feeder insects ever again. I haven't bought feeder insects for 30 years now. I love it!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 22, 2022)

Ew, no thank you! I cultivate worms, but that's as far as my live feeding goes!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 22, 2022)

My critters love love these guys!


----------



## wellington (Feb 22, 2022)

Roaches are the better buy and food for sure. Crickets like Tom said, stick and don't last long. 
Local stores are finally selling the roaches.


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Feb 23, 2022)

Tom said:


> The dark colored bins that are so highly recommend have just a little tiny amount of texture to them, and some roach species can walk up the sides. I use the clear bins that are totally smooth inside, and no escapees. BTW, multiple side by side experiments showed no difference in production with several different roach species, over a period of years.
> 
> There are over 4000 species of roaches and only 6 or 7 are regarded as "pest" species. The rest are considered beneficial insects, and a few of these lend themselves to people who have insectivores to feed. Easy keepers they are. Dubia roaches are one example.
> 
> ...


My only experience with roaches was as a Resident Assistant at college and having to deal with a clogged trash chute. I would snake my arm into the trash chute room, flick on the light and wait until all the scurrying noises stopped. Then I would have to go in with a rake and pull the trash free of the chute. I still shudder when remembering it…


----------



## Tom (Feb 23, 2022)

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> My only experience with roaches was as a Resident Assistant at college and having to deal with a clogged trash chute. I would snake my arm into the trash chute room, flick on the light and wait until all the scurrying noises stopped. Then I would have to go in with a rake and pull the trash free of the chute. I still shudder when remembering it…


Where was this? Any idea what species it was?


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Feb 24, 2022)

Tom said:


> Where was this? Any idea what species it was?


Radford, VA. I didn‘t ask them of their lineage…


----------

